# Turtle poll



## Deutschherper (Aug 6, 2007)

The poll question says it all.


----------



## Asa (Aug 6, 2007)

Yes. How would it get along in the wild without being able to roll over? Would it have something to knock against?


----------



## Rick (Aug 6, 2007)

Of course it can. I have been keeping turtles for years and while some do have trouble most can roll over.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 7, 2007)

Can those humongous turtles that are like 100 years old roll over?


----------



## mr kimker (Aug 14, 2007)

they use there head and neck like a kiaker uses His/her padle make sense?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2007)

yea, they can, I just turned my turned my turtle over. It got up


----------



## Poema86 (Aug 14, 2007)

then you are lucky or your turtle haves not a flat backshield. some turtles sure cant turn over when they lay on there back. they most of the time give it all up after a fieuw minutes and die in a hour or less of all the stress. at least thats what i learned :wink:


----------



## Rick (Aug 14, 2007)

> then you are lucky or your turtle haves not a flat backshield. some turtles sure cant turn over when they lay on there back. they most of the time give it all up after a fieuw minutes and die in a hour or less of all the stress. at least thats what i learned :wink:


My turtle has a domed shell and he can turn over no problem.


----------



## bubforever (Aug 14, 2007)

I would believe they would be able to turn over, it all depends on the circumstance that they're in. If its on flat ground or a slope it should have no problem, but if it can't get its legs o feet to touch the ground then there might be a problem.


----------



## Rick (Aug 14, 2007)

> I would believe they would be able to turn over, it all depends on the circumstance that they're in. If its on flat ground or a slope it should have no problem, but if it can't get its legs o feet to touch the ground then there might be a problem.


They use their necks to turn over, not their legs.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 14, 2007)

I've seen them rock back and forth and then hit their neck down to move over


----------

